# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month March 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for March 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## S13

Burn, Agalychnis calidryas

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Oophaga pumilio 'almirante', female transporting a tadpole to a nearby watersource

----------


## mh530

Just wondering...When will they pick the winner of February???

Here is my picture:


It is a picture of an American Green tree frog. His name was Kermit. Last summer.. :Frown:

----------


## heyjude2200

Wow.  Awesome pic.

----------


## NetworkLabs

I will be posting mine, just when I get a better image quality of my frog, Peeper! 
You can view the ones I will not be entering here though if you want to see Peeper: Index of /Frogs/Peeper

----------


## mh530

> I will be posting mine, just when I get a better image quality of my frog, Peeper! 
> You can view the ones I will not be entering here though if you want to see Peeper: Index of /Frogs/Peeper



are you saying that the frog in those pictures are peepers??? If so, That is not a peeper, it is an American green tree frog.  :Wink:

----------


## carlcaruana

My friend's White's! Please vote  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Hetfield White's Tree Frog!  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> My friend's White's! Please vote


So cute!!!!

----------


## Pandora3d

i really need a better camera.... an ipod just does not get this type of quality shots! lol.

----------


## BettaShawn

Nigel the White's tree frog

----------


## ValSaxby

Boris Whites tree frog

----------


## Autumn

Here's my entry for the month. Cutie the Wood frog, Rana sylvatica. One of my favorite pictures of him...

----------


## Martin

Trying once again with my male _Agalychnis callidryas_:



(Photo taken by my girlfriend, hence the female name in the watermark  :Smile:  )

----------


## lilcritters

Kermit, my first White's tree frog.  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Grey Tree Frog 3/4" snout to vent.

----------


## Treesniffer

It's native, it's american, it's smart and it's cute. Just can't beat the Copes Grey and this picture has captured this all-too-often overlooked species. The photo shows the multicolored dimensions of this hardy little guy. Not just Grey, I've seen them nearly black, white, green with white. Did you arrange this photo op or do you have a God-given talent for capturing nature in all its seductive glory - even if in Exo-Terra's smallest vivarium. Of course I'm prejustice, I too own the Copes and can't imagine any other frog winning my heart. 


> Grey Tree Frog 3/4" snout to vent.

----------


## Treesniffer

Curiously, I think of Christmas, red & green, when I see this and I feel happy. Would look great on front of Christmas Card.


> Oophaga pumilio 'almirante', female transporting a tadpole to a nearby watersource

----------


## Treesniffer

> Kermit, my first White's tree frog.


What a brave frog is he. Ready to explore and conquer.

----------


## Treesniffer

> Here's my entry for the month. Cutie the Wood frog, Rana sylvatica. One of my favorite pictures of him...


I do wonder what they think some times. The misty background makes me think he is a deep thinker.

----------


## heyjude2200

GREAT pic, Autumn!

----------


## Gail

I walk around the house with camera in tow always waiting for the shoot.


> It's native, it's american, it's smart and it's cute. Just can't beat the Copes Grey and this picture has captured this all-too-often overlooked species. The photo shows the multicolored dimensions of this hardy little guy. Not just Grey, I've seen them nearly black, white, green with white. Did you arrange this photo op or do you have a God-given talent for capturing nature in all its seductive glory - even if in Exo-Terra's smallest vivarium. Of course I'm prejustice, I too own the Copes and can't imagine any other frog winning my heart.

----------


## Treesniffer

Today: FROG FORUM  Tomorrow: NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC MAGAZINE 




> I walk around the house with camera in tow always waiting for the shoot.

----------


## Gail

LOL... I don't think my little Casio Exilim would work for that.


> Today: FROG FORUM  Tomorrow: NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC MAGAZINE

----------


## Savannah

Here's Java our very first frog. :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

What kind of frog is it Savannah? It's a little unclear, looks like an auratus or something...

----------


## KingCam

This is Frogger, my grey tree frog (hyla versicolor or hyla chrysoscelis)

The only thing I regret about this photo is the fake plant in the background.  I don't know why I ever used fake plants, live plants look SO much more attractive.

----------


## Treesniffer

> This is Frogger, my grey tree frog (hyla versicolor or hyla chrysoscelis)
> 
> The only thing I regret about this photo is the fake plant in the background.  I don't know why I ever used fake plants, live plants look SO much more attractive.


POWER TO THE GREYS ! ! !  Wonderful photo. This hardy species gives and keeps on giving, reminds me of the native American Morgan Horse: Strong, stout, durable, intelligent (yes, I said intelligent - they have me well trained.)

----------


## KingCam

> POWER TO THE GREYS ! ! !  Wonderful photo.


 Thank you!!  :Smile: 




> This hardy species gives and keeps on giving, reminds me of the native American Morgan Horse: Strong, stout, durable, intelligent (yes, I said intelligent - they have me well trained.)


 I absolutely love grey tree frogs.  They are easily the favorites of all the animals I currently keep.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Awesome!!!!! Great pic too!!

----------


## KingCam

> Awesome!!!!! Great pic too!!


 Thanks  :Smile:   and congrats on your recent photo of the month.  I noticed your adorable whites tree frog on the main page when I registered.

----------


## Autumn

> GREAT pic, Autumn!


Thank you Jude!!  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

> What kind of frog is it Savannah? It's a little unclear, looks like an auratus or something...


yes its an auratus...i dont rmember the name off the top of my head..Not a Calua but one similar to it. ill ask my mom she knows..lol
ok hes a auratus Compana.  :Smile:

----------


## hanhaoran

our pacman mona, about 10 months old, exploring my course papers after feeding.  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> I do wonder what they think some times. The misty background makes me think he is a deep thinker.


That's what I wonder too sometimes haha!!  :Smile:

----------


## mh530

That is an awesome picture!!!!


> This is Frogger, my grey tree frog (hyla versicolor or hyla chrysoscelis)
> 
> The only thing I regret about this photo is the fake plant in the background.  I don't know why I ever used fake plants, live plants look SO much more attractive.

----------


## KingCam

> That is an awesome picture!!!!


Thank you, Megan  :Big Grin:

----------


## mh530

Your welcome... I have a pet gray tree frog too. She is 1-2 years old....I don't know for sure.


> Thank you, Megan

----------


## NatureLady

This is a Grey Tree Frog on his first journey out of the water! (Only edit was to crop)

----------


## Whistly

Jabba my Green and Golden Bell frog Litoria Aurea

----------


## Whistly

Has anyone noticed how the Grey Tree frog looks an awful lot like a bumpy Whites Tree frog???
I quoted the photo of the GTF but it hasn't come up?

----------


## sobo

> Grey Tree Frog 3/4" snout to vent.


This is truly amazing! Great picture!

----------

kueluck

----------


## Treesniffer

How many of us actually have the chance to take pictures of our pet frogs when froglets? The native species allows us that opportunity. This is a picture to cherish and will mean even more if you are fortunate enough to bond with it through to its maturity. 


> This is a Grey Tree Frog on his first journey out of the water! (Only edit was to crop)Attachment 24469

----------


## KingCam

> How many of us actually have the chance to take pictures of our pet frogs when froglets? The native species allows us that opportunity. This is a picture to cherish and will mean even more if you are fortunate enough to bond with it through to its maturity.


 I like that sentiment.  It makes me even more excited about the breeding project I'm going to attempt this spring.  Can't wait to see a bunch of little frogs crawling out of the water  :Smile:

----------


## brandongalea

Red eyed tree frog - Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Red eyed tree frog - Agalychnis callidryas


He is so cute!!!!!!!!! Love the pic!

----------


## Iceemn360

heres an updated shot of my female red eyed tree frog

----------


## Beardo

Glass Frog-

----------


## brandongalea

> glass frog-


nice!!!

----------


## ValSaxby

> heres an updated shot of my female red eyed tree frog


Stunning image and a stunning frog.  Love it.

----------


## MeTree

Chocoan/Cranwell's Horned Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ - Pacman Frog


Cody.  :Smile:

----------


## Niels D

Tiny Tim the Gastrotheca riobambae hanging over the puddle in his new tank.

----------


## c0urt maRie

My whites! Yoshi! He goes along with a pacman ornate named Bowser!  :Smile:

----------


## B1GFROG

This is Chains, my Pyxie

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Holy ****!!! LOL Wow big cutie!  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## mdtalley22

Aw, I want a glass frog!

----------


## Treesniffer

> Glass Frog-


You know you're a frog lover when you love them completely, insides and out.

----------


## Treesniffer

Now That Photo qualifies for being an Exciting Wall Poster. BOLD intense colors are well balanced. You gave thought to this shot. More art than just a photo. WOW! ! ! 


> heres an updated shot of my female red eyed tree frog

----------


## Treesniffer

The name Mona seems to suit your adorable frog. Mona's personality comes through my computer screen and into my heart. The bottom head-shot photo on your sign-off had me laughing all day. 


> Attachment 24366
> 
> our pacman mona, about 10 months old, exploring my course papers after feeding.

----------


## Kitten

My two Hyla versicolors (Grey Tree Frogs)

----------


## Brian

Another red eye to the mix.

----------


## Treesniffer

One of those faces you wake up to, the morning after the night you don't remember. 


> This is Chains, my Pyxie

----------


## nmrobi

This is my Litoria caerulea Fatty and her friend in the background taking a nap is Little Guy

----------


## BettaShawn

This is my juvenile White's Tree frog, Nigel. :-)

----------


## Treesniffer

That frog pose is, dare I say it, sexy. 


> This is my Litoria caerulea Fatty and her friend in the background taking a nap is Little Guy

----------


## Lynn

'Comet' 
Albino Red Eyed Tree Frog
(Agalcyhnis callidryas)

----------


## ian 1983

Pix pixie pixel

----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas... My baby boy Bubbles  :Smile:

----------


## Treesniffer

New to frogs, had I seen this photo one year ago I would have sworn your photo was a tiny plastic toy, full of carefully carved personality and painted many colors. The bits of messy substrate give him a mischievous, adorable look. 


> Agalychnis callidryas... My baby boy Bubbles

----------


## Jess

One of my Litoria Aurea's
Sheldon  :Smile:

----------


## Nano

Hello Guys!  Quite new to the forum (and to the froggy world too!)  :Smile: 

I thought I would post this one.  

It's not the way you usually see a Green Tree Frog.  This froglet (still had a full tail) just came out of the water was expanding his newly morphed mouth  :Smile: 

Hope you like it!

----------


## Treesniffer

This shot "knocks it outta the ball park." This is a photo frog lovers dream of capturing - and most, like me, do not or can not.  


> Hello Guys!  Quite new to the forum (and to the froggy world too!) 
> 
> I thought I would post this one.  
> 
> It's not the way you usually see a Green Tree Frog.  This froglet (still had a full tail) just came out of the water was expanding his newly morphed mouth 
> 
> Hope you like it!

----------


## Lynn

> One of those faces you wake up to, the morning after the night you don't remember.


This is a winner!!!!!

----------


## Lynn

> This shot "knocks it outta the ball park." This is a photo frog lovers dream of capturing - and most, like me, do not or can not.


This is a winner , too !!!

----------


## B1GFROG

Nano's shot is truly something special. All of these pictures are great to see too. Love looking at them all.

----------


## Nano

@Treesniffer, Lynn and B1GFROG

Thanks all for your nice comments!   :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> This shot "knocks it outta the ball park." This is a photo frog lovers dream of capturing - and most, like me, do not or can not.



Nano, ( treesniffer and B1GFROG )
I was looking at this again . WOW !
A first breath !
It should remind us, all, of how fragile they are !!!!
So , sweet. Thanks for sharing. Nano! 
Lynn

----------



----------


## S13

Tons of good shots  :Smile:  when does the thread shut down for voting?

----------


## Treesniffer

The photo title is cleaver and enjoyable. 


> Pix pixie pixel

----------


## fluffypanda

I've never been here for the voting for the new pic stuff. so when do we start voting?

----------


## BlueisallIneed

So cute!!! Great shot!!! Love the mouth so funny!!!!

----------


## Treesniffer

Nigel: That name so much suits that frog. Great expression. I do believe frogs have expressions and Nigel proves it. At least, I enjoy believing it.  


> This is my juvenile White's Tree frog, Nigel. :-)

----------

